# The Art of Not Being Offended



## L P (May 30, 2017)

So mental micromanagement pretty much.


----------



## Little Bee (Nov 22, 2017)

Lord Pixel said:


> So mental micromanagement pretty much.


That's the danger we face if someone is trying to make it so nobody is ever offended. I've never met any great holy man alive who knows what "correct" thoughts and behaviors are, so basically someone else is trying to sell us on their bag of goods. Maybe it's my upbringing, but I'm always wary of large groups trying to dictate thought patterns and proper behavior to others. It's far better to find common ground and agree to disagree when you can't.


----------

